# Woman + strange rifle



## john.wallester (Feb 13, 2006)

Does somebody have a concept, what is the weapon, the girl is carrying here?










I found this image here:
http://mucunka.com/profile.php?id=423


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

I believe that the gun is a chines SKS that has been slightly modified with a 30rd clip, a scope mount the ram rod has had a handles put on it, and the stock has been cut out to reduce weight, and to fit a person better, and then they spray painted camo on the stock.


----------



## john.wallester (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanx, jd mn/nd!
may be it is a Dragunov?


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Who cares about the gun! I dont think any civilian needs a gun like this but it looks like a Dragunov.


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

It looks like a Dragonov (sp). As to owning one, if it is legal, who cares why someone owns a certain gun!


----------



## Grunter (Feb 11, 2006)

What Gun? :jammin:


----------



## Grunter (Feb 11, 2006)

What Gun? oke:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Thats a SKS with a modified drunganov stock and home grown spray paint camo. POS after market mag and POS scope rail(the only mag that works right with the SKS is the factory 10 rounder, and the scope mounts don't hoad zero beacuse the reciever dust cover moves under recoil). Looks like it also has a gernade launcher mounted, but I don't see the gernade sights.

*Gooseboy said:*



> Who cares about the gun! I dont think any civilian needs a gun like this but it looks like a Dragunov.


I care about the gun, as a qualified gun nut it is my responsability. :bowdown: Any civilian that wants a SKS has the right to own one, needing it is besides the point. :strapped: What are you an anti? :******:

Any of you guys notice that there is a blonde in that picture? dd:


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Did you?  
You talked alot about the gun! oke:


----------



## Grunter (Feb 11, 2006)

What Gun? :beer:


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Ok calm down grunter we get the point lol.


----------



## Murdock1960 (Mar 7, 2005)

This is a picture of Dick Cheneys Texas hunting Guide-Katharine Armstrong and she's even wearing hunter orange.The gun is made by Acme game shooter INC.She is holding their new auto upland game gun,that has been slightly modify! :sniper:


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

Remington 7400,

Nice post, just one disagreement.
I have a russian sks and i have a scope on it, i had a gunsmith build me a dust cover/scope mount and its great.
The 1st one i had was a B-square and it cracked after about 5 rounds trying to sight it in.
I shoot groundhogs with it.

Gooseboy, 
Check out that thing called the *Second Amendment.*


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey hoosier calm down i didnt say some one cant own one i just dont think they should.. Dont get riled up or off topic.


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

Gooseboy, 
Im very calm, Im just hoping that you will realize that the government has no right to tell anyone what they can and cant own.
This country is already telling people what to do* way to much* because people do not stand up for their rights :******:

Dont get me wrong this is still the best country in the world
but we the people are letting our politicians walk all over us!

Names on a paper does a lot.

Sorry i did get off track a little  
Please remember our Freedoms


----------



## bgoldhunter (Apr 13, 2005)

Gooseboy....didn't you start another argument of this sort on another forum?

I'd let it be...


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

I know i know bgold all im saying is that i dont care too much and i know its in our rights to own these guns i just dont know why they would. Im leaving it at that i know its in our rights i just dont see why. there im done.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Some sort of cheap SKS with an even cheaper duckbill extended mag and an ATI dragunov stock. There's gooseboy again talking about what the american public should and shouldn't own. He's the Pro-Gun movements worst nightmare. The hunter that supports gun control. You never learn when to just skip the topic and not talk. Maybe when they start taking away your guns, because THEY don't think CIVILIANS should own them, you'll be singing a different tune, but at that point, it will be too late. You just do not get it do you. Oh, yeah, and there's an ugly faced girl with nice legs holding it.


----------

